# Questions about batting



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't quilted for a while and there are battings available that I am not familiar with. I bought a Hobb Heirloom 80/20 batting at a LQS. It does not have the loft I am used to with poly. I read that they shrink. I have some questions and need your advice.

*What batting do you use? 

* If you use cotton do you preshrink it? How do you preshrink it? Can you put it in the washing machine? I would think it would fall apart.

* Do you use cotton in a kids quilt? Will it hold up to wear and washing?

* How close do you have to quilt it? I usually hand quilt and do as little as necessary.

Anything else you think I should know?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I personally haven't used the Hobbs 80/20, but have heard and read that many people favor it. I have used "Dream" 80/20 and liked it very much.

My usual standard is Warm and Natural or Warm and white. Love it, it does shrink some. I don't preshrink because I like a little puckering (I do prewash all my fabrics). I would think the 80/20 would shrink a little less. There are ways to preshrink - I'll leave that to someone who knows more about it than I do. I have also used bamboo, it feels heavier without the loft, and I like it very well for certain applications.

Yes, of course cotton can be used in a kid's quilt. Each batting should say on the package the minimum quilting-spacing requirements. 

I'm working on a charity quilt that I used some 100% poly-lite that I bought a long time ago when I first started quilting - the "snobs" turned me off of it - but I'm finding working with it is very easy and I like it too. 

Maybe this will offer some more information...http://www.quiltersbee.com/qbfabtip.htm


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Granny, Hobbs 80/20 is a great batting, and does a nice job of "showing" the quilting once it's washed and dried. Not quite as much as a poly, but still nice. It's the most requested batting that I carry. Personally I prefer Quilters Dream, which is a 70/30 blend, less shrinkage, though both have very little.

I never preshrink my battings.

If you want the loft of poly but a natural fiber, wool is the answer. Quilters Dream, Hobbs and Legacy all make wonderful wool bats that can be machine washed and dried (on low heat settings).

You can also double layer your batts. Longarmers often use a thin cotton bat, with a poly batt on top to showcase the quilting. Double cotton bats are extremely heavy, so usually avoided.

I prefer a poly bat for kid's quilts myself.

Different quality bats have different criteria for how close they need to be quilted, you'll need to check each brand since they vary.


----------



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for your answers. Glad to hear I don't have to preshrink it. 

Back when I quilted a lot my stores only carried poly battings, although I read about cotton in magazines. That was before there was much online shopping. 

This quilt is for my grandson, who is 3. But I want it to be a quilt that he will still want to use as he grows up. 

Thinking about all you both have said, I think I will get a poly batting for this quilt and save the cotton for an UFO double wedding ring that is packed away. I saw the Quilters Dream online and thought it looked good. They had an all poly batting. I think I want more loft for Dylan's quilt. The double wedding ring was intended to be used as a bedspread on our king size bed so loft is not an issue and I don't mind the crinkly look as I am partial to old quilts.

If anyone else has advice, please chime in.


----------



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

CJ, another question.

I was looking at Quilters Dream on quiltbug.com where there are pretty good descriptions of the different bats. They said the thickest the poly came in was only 1/8 inch. That's less than the 80/20 batting I have. The batting I used to use was 3/4 to 1 inch. 

Does anyone make a thicker batting any more?


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I use cotton or bamboo. I use natural fibers only. I prefer the puckering look, so I don't prewash my fabric or my batting. I intend to use a wool batting for my next project.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

AshleyB said:


> I use cotton or bamboo. I use natural fibers only. I prefer the puckering look, so I don't prewash my fabric or my batting. I intend to use a wool batting for my next project.


I love the old-fashioned, puckered look too.

Can I achieve the look if I pre-wash the fabrics but not the batting? I'm always afraid of colors running, although this doesn't seem to be as much of a problem with today's fabrics. Still, I would really hate to spend hundreds of hours on a quilt and have that happen. Guess I could always say I was trying to achieve the "antique look". 

Then again, not too many of my fellow quilters are going to buy that one, are they?

Carol


----------



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to stay away from wool. Family allergies. DH can't be near wool. I've never seen the bamboo batting so don't know what it is like. 

I pre-wash all colors together and I have never had any colors run. But there is a first time for everything so maybe I've been lucky.

Carol, I'm sure you can pre-wash the fabrics and not the batting. I had never heard of pre-washing batting until I was reading the product details on cotton batting at an online quilt shop. As long as others don't pre-wash theirs, I'm happy not doing it.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

grannyB said:


> I have to stay away from wool. Family allergies. DH can't be near wool. I've never seen the bamboo batting so don't know what it is like.
> 
> I pre-wash all colors together and I have never had any colors run. But there is a first time for everything so maybe I've been lucky.
> 
> Carol, I'm sure you can pre-wash the fabrics and not the batting. I had never heard of pre-washing batting until I was reading the product details on cotton batting at an online quilt shop. As long as others don't pre-wash theirs, I'm happy not doing it.


Okay, that's good to know.

Carol


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

The only color I have had run was a plain red I used on our DD and SIL's wedding quilt. Shucks! I think it was the first quilt I made and that was back in '86. DD was not amused.
Being a total beginner and just doing it on my own, I never gave color running a thought. 
Now If I have a doubt, I will run the fabric through a quick rinse cycle. Seems to work. I have lost count of the quilts I have made since then and the only one that was sold was at a benefit auction for a dear friend. Some day I am determined to sell one, if the family doesn't grab it first like they have been doing. Wisconsin is cold in the winter and they like a good warm quilt!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I usually buy "warm &..." all cotton f/Joanns...they have some of that 80/20 & it might be cheaper. For those of you that machine quilt...are those good? I have a "few" in the works that I will probably have quilted. I have to wait for good sales on batting before I can finish them. My winter projects have been 7 scrap quilts!


----------

